# Gen 1 Competition Haldex controllers back in stock!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Our famous competition Haldex controllers are back in stock and ready to ship. Now only available in stealth gray.
The sophisticated Haldex based all wheel drive system used in the VW R32 and Audi TT Quattro monitors throttle input, ABS wheel speed sensors, steering angle, etc to anticipate and distribute torque transfer from the engine to the driveline.
Specially prepared Haldex control units are able to alter the time in which the system reacts to these dynamic changes and and how it reacts to them; creating more favourable or aggressive handling characteristics.
This upgrade increases torque transmission at acceleration providing consistent performance with increased over-steer. The torque-transmission is influenced by how fast you press the accelerator down. The Haldex system can transmit torque before the engine delivers torque. At greater speeds the torque will decrease enabling less over-steer and safer driving properties.
The advantages of this HPP upgrade are it’s ability to predict the onset of torque. This upgrade takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the RWD clutch packs before wheel spin begins. As power is increased, more power lock occurs in the RWD unit until full lock is achieved. To summarize, the new HPP is more aggressive with how it transfers power and does so much more proactively than the OEM system. This is ideal for autocross, road racing, and street driving as well as enhancements to poor weather driving.
Developed by racers for racers; the Competition Controller, now in a stealthly look, identified with an engraved "Competition" marking, transforms the Haldex equipped 4-Motion platform into a weapon on the track. Similar in principle to the standard performance Haldex upgrade, the Competition Controller features one MAJOR difference.
Back in the ’80s the Audi Quattros dominated the race track with their unbelievable ability to brake late when entering the corners. This ability was a result of the rear axle staying engaged under full braking allowing for a combined mechanical and frictional stopping force to be applied across all 4 wheels. The Competition Haldex Controller offered from HPA mimics this by keeping the rear axle fully engaged while under braking. Where the stock Haldex and HPP units release the rear axle into a free wheel situation as the brakes are applied, the Competition unit keeps the rear axle engaged, generating additional mechanical force to assist in slow down and maintain dynamic chassis balance.
The Competition Controller is best suited to FI applications with high torque outputs. The experienced driver will benefit from the additional chassis control afforded by the equal deceleration rates of the front and rear axle. This allows the driver’s input to dictate the vehicle dynamics under braking, corner entry and exit rather than falling victim to the abrupt disengagement of the rear axle. This added stability and control translates directly to faster lap times; making the Competition Controller a must for the competitive driver. 








Click here to order online --> http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm


----------

